# Yobokies 20/18mm BOR for Doxa



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Here it is folks! The Yobokies BOR for Doxa, tapers to 18mm at the clasp. Love it!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Good to know. Thanks for sharing. 

Did you order it just to preserve the Doxa bracelet ? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Watches503 said:


> Good to know. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Did you order it just to preserve the Doxa bracelet ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just like the dimensions better. I think the 22/20mm from Doxa looks a bit too wide on this thin vintage style watch.


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

I think the Yobokies BoR does not fit the Sub 300 reissue. There is a gap between the endlink and the case. Should ask Harold to work on the endlink


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Magnus said:


> Here it is folks! The Yobokies BOR for Doxa, tapers to 18mm at the clasp. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 12708593


Very nice Magnus! Do you know if the vintage DOXA BOR tapers to 18mm or 16mm? Thanks!


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Des2471 said:


> Very nice Magnus! Do you know if the vintage DOXA BOR tapers to 18mm or 16mm? Thanks!


The vintage original tapers to 16mm.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I just got one in the mail and plan to use it on my 1200T. I may use the original end link if it is compatible. I do like the overall look there, it looks more like the originals.


----------



## Gee2789 (Dec 24, 2012)

That looks great! I think you mentioned this was the folded/hollow end-links. Could you give a shot of what that looks like? Appreciate any details!


----------



## Vanquish1551 (Apr 22, 2014)

Does anyone have a picture of the bracelet on a 1200? I prefer a taper. The mark II is fine, but it's not tapered.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

These are great looking! Does anybody know if the Yobokies 20mm will fit the endlinks for a Jenny Re-issue?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Vanquish1551 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the bracelet on a 1200? I prefer a taper. The mark II is fine, but it's not tapered.


Thre is one on his Photobucket. Lets see if the link will work.

Beads Of Rice For Doxa With Custom End-links Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Link doesn’t work. Big question for me is does the endlink work with the 1200T?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Nikita70 said:


> Link doesn't work. Big question for me is does the endlink work with the 1200T?


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Nikita70 said:


> Link doesn't work. Big question for me is does the endlink work with the 1200T?


I'm hoping to be able to tell you yes on Thursday


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

And where would I get one? I googled yobokies and came up with several hits but no website. Any help much appreciated. What’s the clasp like?


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

perfectlykevin said:


> I'm hoping to be able to tell you yes on Thursday


Did you receive the BOR 20/18 Kevin? Are you pleased with it? Do you have any pictures please, including the clasp? I know it should fit SUB 1200T as Harold has a picture and I'm hoping it'll fit the SUB 300 50th (which I think Magnus has fitted). Thanks!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Nikita70 said:


> And where would I get one? I googled yobokies and came up with several hits but no website. Any help much appreciated. What's the clasp like?


Hi Nikita - Email Harold directly - he is very helpful. yobokies (at) yahoo.com.hk. The BOR is $99 - I'm ordering one. Cheers!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Des2471 said:


> Did you receive the BOR 20/18 Kevin? Are you pleased with it? Do you have any pictures please, including the clasp? I know it should fit SUB 1200T as Harold has a picture and I'm hoping it'll fit the SUB 300 50th (which I think Magnus has fitted). Thanks!


I have the bracelet, still in the package. I've been working close to 80 hrs a week or more and haven't even taken it out of the package.  Maybe one of these days this coming week


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Does the original end links fit the bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks again to Magnus for his advice... I have now received from Harold the Yobokies BOR 20/18mm bracelet for DOXA. It is now on my SUB 300 50th Searambler. It is very comfortable and I'm very pleased with it! Cheers!


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

I think I may get one to play with.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

The yobokies is a very nice bracelet I have one for a tactico watch I have but I've never felt the need to change the one that came on my 1200t tbh why would I The end links fit perfect as they should on the doxa

heres my tactico


----------



## KEP19 (11 mo ago)

Des2471 said:


> Thanks again to Magnus for his advice... I have now received from Harold the Yobokies BOR 20/18mm bracelet for DOXA. It is now on my SUB 300 50th Searambler. It is very comfortable and I'm very pleased with it! Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 12763037
> 
> ...


Looks good. Have you tried to fit the original doxa end liks to the yobokies bracelet?


----------



## shaniko (Aug 26, 2016)

It is a nice bracelet. Harold's site is: theyobokies.com (seikoboy spelled backwards)


----------



## Slevin Kelevra (Jan 12, 2010)

Ive got one coming for my Sub 300. Very keen to try it. 

I understand what Doxa were trying to do with the OEM braclet taper but its just not that attractive to me personally.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

shaniko said:


> seikoboy spelled backwards


 Took me years to learn that… 

@Slevin Kelevra : Please keep us posted whether the Yobokies fits the “ICE era” SUB 300 (T) out of the box and how the clasp looks like nowadays. I’ve always wondered (and was scared to start a search around here)…


----------



## Slevin Kelevra (Jan 12, 2010)

paysdoufs said:


> Took me years to learn that…
> 
> @Slevin Kelevra : Please keep us posted whether the Yobokies fits the “ICE era” SUB 300 (T) out of the box and how the clasp looks like nowadays. I’ve always wondered (and was scared to start a search around here)…


Sure thing. The braclet is on its way so should arrive in a few weeks. I shall keep you posted.


----------



## Slevin Kelevra (Jan 12, 2010)

The bracelet has arrived from a kind soul on the Doxa Facebook group. I don’t know how old the bracelet is but it seems unworn to me.

First impression is that it’s exactly the same as most other cheap, aftermarket bracelets like Uncle Seiko, Watch Gecko etc. It feels sturdy enough in its construction but definitely has some rough edges etc. It will never feel OEM quality but then again, at the price point, it’s not meant to be. 

It certainly doesn’t feel like it’s going to break and fall off my wrist which I suppose is the main thing. The clasp does feel cheap compared to an OEM bracelet like Doxa, Rolex or Omega etc but it snaps shut crisply and has a flip lock as well as the usual double button closure. It would be easy to swap out the clasp for something else from Seiko etc but my initial impression is that is probably not required.

The endlinks are folded metal but are totally fine and fit pretty well using the Doxa supplied spring bars which are fitted to my 300. The Doxa endlinks do actually fit the Yobokies bracelet but the spacing for the grains of rice are not the same which means the grains are splayed out to look a bit like a "W" if that makes sense. As this looks strange, I didnt try to fit the bracelet, with the Doxa endlinks to my watch.

In terms of cosmetics, it looks great in my opinion. The difference in taper between this and the OEM 300 bracelet makes all the difference to me. It’s faithful to the modern 300 bracelet in terms of thickness of links etc so it’s very comfortable on the wrist.

Bottom line is I wish the bracelet Doxa supplied with the 300 looked like this one does. If it looked like this one does but had the screw links etc it would be such a fantastic bracelet in my opinion.


If anyone is on the fence, I’d definitely recommend the Yobokies BOR.


Apologies for the terrible pics and finger prints, I am in a bit of a rush this week so have no time to take decent pics. Hopefully they show the bracelet well enough.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

I have the yobokies BOR bracelet for the Seiko Turtle. I like it a lot.


----------



## Slevin Kelevra (Jan 12, 2010)

valerian839 said:


> I have the yobokies BOR bracelet for the Seiko Turtle. I like it a lot.


Its a good bracelet and is very comfortable. It looks great on the Doxa but I can imagine it suits the case of the Seiko Turtle also.


----------



## buddy13 (Sep 1, 2007)

What does the Yobokies have over the Uncle Seiko?

I ask, since US is cheaper.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

buddy13 said:


> What does the Yobokies have over the Uncle Seiko?
> 
> I ask, since US is cheaper.


Not much difference at all. I've had both and there's not much difference at all, if any. 👍


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Wonder if yobokies bracelet fits for Marei 600t? Also, are they individual BOR?


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

I can't take the fitment of the end links... thats strange Harold would release it like that. I've had a few of his bracelets that fit other mid to higher end watches very well.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

STARSTELLA said:


> I can't take the fitment of the end links... thats strange Harold would release it like that. I've had a few of his bracelets that fit other mid to higher end watches very well.


I'm sure these were designed for the 1200t models.


----------

